
Elon Musk's determination - mattrichardson
http://dcurt.is/elon-musks-determination
======
Mizza
Is there some kind of voting ring for all of the blog posts in this style? How
is this lame-o piece at #2 on the front page? It seems that the posts with
this theme have been on the front page a whole lot lately.

/tinfoil hat

~~~
dcurtis
I honestly have no idea. I don't do anything to promote Svbtle articles on HN.

I don't think this post is worthy of Hacker News, so I haven't voted for it.

~~~
Mizza
(Eek, sorry to call your post lame-o. No offense intended! It's just.. well,
you know what I mean. It's a quote from another page and link. But, yes, I see
your point.

Again, no diss intended! Sorry!)

~~~
jsprinkles
It is lame-o, and you can say that to his face. It's this comment[1] and other
distilled thoughts from the thread, essentially, in blog post form and
resubmitted to HN. "Accomplished" just became "determined". PageRank at work,
here, folks.

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4024347>

~~~
mcav
What does PageRank have to do with HN articles?

Also, people write whatever the hell they want on their own site. That's the
point. They can't stop people from submitting links here, wanted or not.

In theory, if enough people don't like it, it'll be flagged off.

------
compnerd
This is a clip from a 60 Minutes interview. The amount of passion and
determination in this clip, is absolutely breathtaking.
<http://youtu.be/H3u0IIQj6FY?t=11m13s>

~~~
astrofinch
Does anyone else somehow get the idea that Elon Musk never gets tired?

~~~
jeremyarussell
He doesn't have time to be tired. He's making electric cars and spaceships.

~~~
bane
Don't forget that he's also trying to power things with the sun!

A future built by Musk, quite frankly, sounds _awesome_.

------
vidar
With that kind of determination, he has a great shot at getting into YC.

~~~
unimpressive
You're joking; right?

~~~
vidar
I certainly am.

------
rokhayakebe
"The master isn't the one who knows all there is to know about a subject, but
the one who has made a commitment to practice and improve his knowledge of the
art every single day from here on."

~~~
crosh
I respectfully disagree. A master is someone with a deep understanding of a
sector but who believes always continues to learn.

Being interested in an industry, starting a company, and thinking that you can
then learn about it is a fools game.

------
gfosco
Truly an amazing person, living and building on many dreams. I wish I could
help.

~~~
mehulkar
<http://www.spacex.com/careers.php>

------
mkramlich
I made basically the same point yesterday, and used the same interview quote
from Elon Musk, in a Google Plus post.

